# ebay stores and turbo lister



## EngBulldog (Dec 14, 2005)

Just wanted to know if anyone uses ebay's turbo lister to manage their stores. It looks like it could be helpful but I haven't downloaded it yet. Thanks


----------



## lawaughn (Jul 5, 2005)

I used it in the past. It makes uploading easier. Your able to save you settings and edit faster. You can save your info and finish it later. When I had a ebay store it was all that I used. Go ahead and download it. You'll be addicted to it before you know it.


----------



## EngBulldog (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks for the info, I am going to download it today.


----------

